# Breeder in Florida



## maltesefan (Jul 1, 2007)

Has anyone ever bought a puppy from Cosmo maltese. If so, what was your experiece? Any feedback is appreciated.









Thanks,
maltesefan


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I dont know I see all her pups are rescues, maybe I am looking at the wrong site


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do they have a website? Do you know the name of the breeder? I think we need a little more information.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I think this is the website she's referring to http://www.geocities.com/cosmosmaltese/album2_001.htm


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think her babies are gorgeous, she looks like a great breeder to me















Beautiful!!
ANDREA


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

If it´s Cosmos Maltese i can tell you that they are AWESOME! 
My baby girl Bianca is from them, she is now 14 months old and she is a true beauty. She is going to be shown in September and we are so excited. She is also the sweetest girl and really mellow.
My husband went to their home to pick her up and i can tell you that they care and love their babies very much. 
We´ve gained 2 good friends in Juan Carlos and David, they even call us long distance to Mexico and we email each other at least avery month. 
I also would like to express my gratitude towards them for trusting me with one of their babies. They are true good people and their dogs are sound, well cared, well socialized and GORGEOUS!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Very adorable puppies thats for sure!!!


----------



## maltesefan (Jul 1, 2007)

> I think this is the website she's referring to http://www.geocities.com/cosmosmaltese/album2_001.htm[/B]



Schatzi's mom , thanks for your post with the website. Have you bought from them as well?

mmo, thanks for your feedback and for sharing your experience with Juan and David. I was impressed with how mellow their dogs were too.

Thanks all for your replies.
maltesefan


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I think I meet them at the last Miami Dog Show I was able to go to. They were very nice and I would agree with Mayrie about them.



enJOY and keep us posted,

Melanie


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi, everyone!

I've been lurking for about four months now and learning a lot. I hope you don't mind my reviving this thread, because I'm also looking at a puppy from this breeder. Does anyone have any additional information about them? I noticed that the grandmother of the puppy I'm interested in was bred to her own father. Is that a very bad thing?

I'll be a first-time maltese owner, and I'm trying to be careful about selecting a healthy puppy. Thanks for your help!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know anything about this breeder -are pedigrees for that matter.
this is a good question and I think we'd all benefit from the answer...

So, Hello - and I wish you the best of luck to getting an answer to this question and in your search of a maltese!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am going to give it a shot and try to answer your question about the breeding. With Cosmos Maltese being from Florida I am getting the feeling that CH. Marcris Risque' Business Rom is the sire in question. The breeders that breed such as this is because are trying to set their lines. And most of the well known breeders that I have ever know of do this. The sire is almost perfect species in all aspects and they want to carry on his traits. And one way to surely do so is to breed in such a manner. 

Here is a link and maybe seeing it after I have tried to explain it will help you to understand. It is a link to the sire of one of my litters....................

http://www.clabecmaltese.com/Skye-MaggieSirePedigree.html

I hope this explanation helps.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't think you could go wrong with them, they seem to be a good breeder. There are a TON of great maltese breeders in FL. Are you looking at one of the males on their website? All 3 are adorable!!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and the responses! I've got my eye on the first puppy on the website. They're all adorable, but I prefer dogs with eyes a little less wide-set than the other two have--and dogs with their tongues hanging out.  Of course, meeting them and finding out about their personalities could change everything.

The fact that there are so many good breeders in Florida almost makes it harder! I barely know where to start, and I wonder if choosing one not on the AMA breeders list (this one is not listed) is a bad idea. But I also want to stay under $1,500.

Suzy's Mom, thanks for the explanation! I was actually referring to one of Risque Business's sons, CH Cedarwood Risque Legend, and what you wrote makes sense. It's just hard not to think of it in human terms--wondering just how many tails this puppy must have.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thanks for the welcome and the responses! I've got my eye on the first puppy on the website. They're all adorable, but I prefer dogs with eyes a little less wide-set than the other two have--and dogs with their tongues hanging out.  Of course, meeting them and finding out about their personalities could change everything.
> 
> The fact that there are so many good breeders in Florida almost makes it harder! I barely know where to start, and I wonder if choosing one not on the AMA breeders list (this one is not listed) is a bad idea. But I also want to stay under $1,500.
> 
> Suzy's Mom, thanks for the explanation! I was actually referring to one of Risque Business's sons, CH Cedarwood Risque Legend, and what you wrote makes sense. It's just hard not to think of it in human terms--wondering just how many tails this puppy must have. [/B]


Not all good breeders are on the AMA list, plus some choose not to be a member of the AMA. It takes time to get your membership approved, as well. 

Just do your homework and ask a lot of questions! If someone isn't showing their dogs, than dig a lot deeper. especially if they are charging show breeder prices for their babies. It sounds like you have a good idea of what you want and what you don't want, so hope you can find your 'perfect' maltese!


----------

